# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Lekki ból głowy

## wolfik

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, 


Od ponad roku borykam się z problemem nieustającego (może z wyjątkiem kilku dni) bólu głowy. Przy czym podkreślam, że ból jest tak słaby (czasami tylko bywa mocniejszy), że przez ten okres wziąłem tylko kilka razy tabletkę przeciwbólową. Ból ten jest jednak bardzo nieprzyjemny bo w zasadzie cały czas odczuwam dyskomfort. Czasami mam wrażenie że ból zamienia się w ciśnienie, które delikatnie rozpycha mi głowę. Jeśli chodzi o mój stan zdrowotny to robiłem takie badania : krew, ciśnienie, cukier, tarczyca, mocz, kał (pasożyty), tomografia z kontrastem i badanie na boreliozę, wszystkie badania wyszły mi idealne. Oprócz tego miałem badania okulistyczne, które też wyszły bez zastrzeżeń. Odżywiam się bardzo zdrowo, nie jem słodyczy, nie piję, nie palę, nie zażywam żadnych lekarstw poza suplementami witaminowymi. Regularnie chodzę na siłownię i basen. Z zawodu jestem nauczycielem (nie w szkole państwowej), więc sporo czytam zarówno druku jak i na komputerze. 

Aktualnie lekarz neurolog przepisał mi lek na migrenę : Ergotaminum i biorę go od kilku dni bez znaczącej poprawy. 

Bardzo proszę o jakieś sugestie, wszelkie pomysły będą dla mnie wielką pomocą. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Krzysztof

Brak odchyleń w badaniach, które zostały wykonane potwierdzają, że najbardziej prawdopodobną przyczyną bólu głowy jest migrena. Jeśli ergotaminę bierze Pan zaledwie od kilku dni, być może na jej efekty należy jeszcze poczekać, często te okazują się widoczne dopiero po dłuższym stosowaniu. Jeśli efektów nie będzie - należy poinformować o tym neurologa przy następnej wizycie. Warto pomyśleć o ograniczeniu stresu i unormowaniu trybu życia, to podstawa w zapobieganiu bólom głowy, a także starać się nie przemęczać oczu. Pozdrawiam

----------

